# Ford 3000 parking brake parts needed



## ONTRACK (Jun 30, 2015)

Any one have a clue as to who has the bracket and paw cleat for the Ford 3000 parking brake for sale? I have the handle...


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy ONTRACK,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Get the part numbers you need from the attached parts diagram. Then go to the following site: tractor-part.com . Enter your part numbers and see if they can locate them.

If no success above, try the "dismantled machine" section of tractorhouse.com . They have 80+ Ford 3000's listed in salvage. Choose a salvage yard near you and go from there. 

New parts are cost prohibitive, and may not be available.

Good luck. 
.


----------



## ONTRACK (Jun 30, 2015)

*Parking brake*

Thank you for the information. I sent the diagram with the parts I need circled to Mid-South in Alabama. Wait and see if anything happens. I have called two different numbers at All States Ag Parts with no response.


Interesting tid bit...By 1972 (43 years ago) Ford had built 4 million tractors at the Detroit factory alone.

ONTRACK


----------



## ONTRACK (Jun 30, 2015)

The Salvage place in Decatur called me back in 5 minutes after i faxed them a request. They had the two parts for $50.00.

Thanks for the help.

ONTRACK


----------

